# Access Controls



## 2604Sparky (Nov 7, 2017)

Looking for recommendations on Lenel Access controls, I have a customer who recently purchased a building previously owned/ and operated by a large enterprise. 

There is an access controller currently functioning as a standalone system, meaning the couple key cards left on site are working.

The issue is when it comes time to add new key cards there are no "blank" cards left onsite nor is there any hardware to program more cards. Is there any way to duplicate the existing cards ? 

The customer does not wish to have a large monitored elaborate system with yearly licensing fees and would rather maintain the current setup if possible


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Check and see what type of cards it uses. I use 26 bit cards that now come preprogrammed, you can get them thru ADI.


----------



## 2604Sparky (Nov 7, 2017)

They are using HID iClass cards, I called HID and they are using 35bit cards but they could not give me the rest of the info as it is specific to the previous corporation.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

gonna have to get HID involved then


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

2604Sparky said:


> They are using HID iClass cards, I called HID and they are using 35bit cards but they could not give me the rest of the info as it is specific to the previous corporation.


Checked ADI but they only had 26 or 34 bit. 





Search Results


Search Results




www.adiglobaldistribution.co.uk




I have 26 and 34 bit cards with HID readers. I found it is the protocol of the system that is needed to change types


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Lenel will handle multiple card formats, but there were (are?) restrictions on the number of different formats in one system. They're "normal" card is one of HID's corporate formats; available only from them.

The bear is going to be the OnGuard software to work with those controllers; one source, that's Lenel and they think highly of their product. 

You might want to contact a Lenel dealer for current info. It's been a while since I retired.

(I called them the palindrome palace since Lenel is a palindrome.)


----------



## 2604Sparky (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the help,
I got in touch with a Lenel dealer long story short there’s basically nothing a(slightly) educated common person can do.


----------

